# How to sell a Spanis-registered car in the UK



## RobynC (Apr 9, 2014)

My husband and I spent two and a half fantastic years living and working in Salamanca, Spain. We are now having four months' holiday in the UK while we work out "what next". We drove our Spanish-registered car here and now, reluctantly, have to sell it as it's an automatic, left-hand drive. We would be grateful for any advice as to how and where best to go about this. Many thanks.


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Make and Model ?

Which year / mileage ? Service History ?

Someone visiting this Forum may be moving to Spain and be in need of a car.

AutoTrader and Ebay Motors come to mind to list a car for sale.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I know that there are dealers who deal in Spanish reg cars - at least one member here has bought a car from one to bring over

hopefully one of them will post which dealer they used


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

calpeflyer said:


> Make and Model ?
> 
> Which year / mileage ? Service History ?
> 
> ...



we wouldn't encourage the OP to post the details - it would be skating a bit too close to the no advertising rule


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I know that there are dealers who deal in Spanish reg cars - at least one member here has bought a car from one to bring over
> 
> hopefully one of them will post which dealer they used


LHD Place Basingstoke.


----------



## RobynC (Apr 9, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> we wouldn't encourage the OP to post the details - it would be skating a bit too close to the no advertising rule


Thank you, Moderator  I was really conscious of this when I was posting. 

Thank you also to those who responded. We are very grateful. I wonder, however, if there are any expatriate websites or newspapers either here in the UK or in Spain where we would advertise the car. We are prepared to drive it back to Spain for sale.

We've jumped the hurdle for another expatriate and potential owner that the car is already Spanish-registered. Before we left, we had an ITV inspection which means it is registered for a further two years. It has been a brilliant little car, no problems at all in over two years, and it's an automatic.


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

In Spain :

milanuncios com and autoscout24 es

It is a pity yours is not a Ford Focus Diesel Estate !!


----------



## Robbo & Griff (Jan 24, 2014)

I bought my car in the uk last november if you pm me i will tell you where and you can check them out..

Ian


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

I see my enquiry was deleted, apologies to the mods if I fractured some forum rule


----------



## RobynC (Apr 9, 2014)

Nignoy said:


> I see my enquiry was deleted, apologies to the mods if I fractured some forum rule


Me too, as I replied.

Nignoy, I will PM you once I work out how.


----------



## RobynC (Apr 9, 2014)

calpeflyer said:


> In Spain :
> 
> milanuncios com and autoscout24 es
> 
> It is a pity yours is not a Ford Focus Diesel Estate !!


Thank you, Calpeflyer. I will try these sites.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RobynC said:


> Hi Ian, I am an "expat newbie" so I cannot PM you. Do you have the status of "active member" so that you could PM me instead?


Your PM facility probably works now that you have enough posts


----------



## RobynC (Apr 9, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> Your PM facility probably works now that you have enough posts


Now I've just got to work out how!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RobynC said:


> Now I've just got to work out how!


Click the name of the poster you want to PM and follow the prompts!


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

If you are going to sell the vehicle in the UK you need to consider the question of how to ensure that it is registered with DGT in the name of the new owner otherwise you will be liable for non-payment of fines and municipal circulation tax, etc., for ever more. 

There is a form that allows you to notify DGT of the sale but you have to give the full details of the new owner. An intermediary, ie a dealer, will not suffice. Details here:

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/Galerias/tr...itularidad/09_Notificacion_venta_vehiculo.pdf

And the actual form:

https://sede.dgt.gob.es/Galerias/tr.../cambio-titularidad/Mod_9.07-A_Castellano.pdf


----------

